# The Disappearing Act of Canon DSLRs.



## Mitica100 (Dec 30, 2021)

Canon Confirms We've Seen Its Last Flagship DSLR
					

Canon CEO Fujio Mitarai has officially confirmed that the 1D X Mark III will be the company's final flagship DSLR camera.




					petapixel.com


----------



## weepete (Dec 30, 2021)

Interesting, but not really suprising. I had a dissapointing conversation with Canon support a while ago that hinted this was on the cards. For keen DSLR users like myself, I'm a bit gutted. I had been planning on spending some serious cash on some quality glass over the next 10 years or so, but the change to the RF mount already sent me into a bit of a tailspin.

Maybe I can wait and see if I can pick up some cheap, quality glass, but maybe I'll just move backwards and look at medium format film now!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Dec 31, 2021)

So, which one is better:  The 1D or the R3?  I'm wanting to get a new camera in the next few years.  I already have the 7d and the 5d.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 1, 2022)

Yes, us DSLR users are rapidly becoming dinosaurs.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 1, 2022)

I don't know that dinosaurs is the right term.  So many photos are being taken by camera phones these days.  So people are going mirrorless (lighter, smaller, and they're used to shooting without a mirror).  But there's still a place for DSLRs.  They just may not be the dominant means of taking photos for the majority of people.


----------



## NormanStormin (Jan 11, 2022)

Maybe time to upgrade my 1DX's to 1DX Mark III's ..... maybe they're overkill for headshots, which is what I do, but the video capabilities will help support my offerings to clients!


----------



## cgw (Jan 12, 2022)

Suspect the newest addition to the endangered species list is likely the Canon/Nikon "flagship" DSLR. Sales matter to both companies and these top shelf models just don't attract customers as before, especially over the pandemic. Mix in the steady migration to MILCs promoted by the same companies and you're looking at a small(and likely shrinking)market segment.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2022)

NormanStormin said:


> Maybe time to upgrade my 1DX's to 1DX Mark III's ..... maybe they're overkill for headshots, which is what I do, but the video capabilities will help support my offerings to clients!



For your headshot business, you should go to the R5 instead of any of the 1Dx series. Why? For the eye AF. 

Because it is a game changer. You can talk with the client without a camera in your face and still get the critical focus on your subjects eye.


----------



## MitchP (Jan 13, 2022)

Great opportunity to pick up great glass on the cheap.

I was showing some wildlife pics I stored on my iPhone to a guy. He was amazed an iPhone could take pictures like that! I had to explain that, no, these were taken on a BIG camera lol.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Im surprised it took this long. 

DSLR's were obsolete when they went from film to digital to begin with. 
The need for a shutter and mirror was only there because they had to rework tooling otherwise.   


Fuji simply beat them tot he punch.  The rest was marketing.


----------

